
Bizspark – what did you spend your credit on? - dimasf
More importantly what kind of plan did you get? Did you buy VMs or just app services? Are you satisfied?<p>I&#x27;ve got S1 tier but it&#x27;s kind of slow, thinking about S2 but also don&#x27;t want to go over $150 limit. As far as database, I&#x27;m on S0, thinking about S1. Did you get anything else besides these services?
======
dimasf
Does anyone know if I can use BizSpark credit for purchasing SSL from them?

~~~
BishoyDemian
Not sure about the SSL cert. although I had previously used BizSpark credit to
buy a domain name

Edit: grammer!

